# Wading Bolivar - Gulf water color



## JJohnson34 (Jun 27, 2018)

Is the Gulf water getting greener now near the shoreline at Bolivar?


----------



## jwslaw (Jan 31, 2006)

JJohnson34 said:


> Is the Gulf water getting greener now near the shoreline at Bolivar?


yes, the surf cam in crystal beach looks like quite clear water and it was even clear this past weekend with large surf. really never seen anything like it...some of the biggest surf I've seen out there yet the water was clear green. but way too much current and crashing waves to wadefish


----------



## jwslaw (Jan 31, 2006)

jwslaw said:


> yes, the surf cam in crystal beach looks like quite clear water and it was even clear this past weekend with large surf. really never seen anything like it...some of the biggest surf I've seen out there yet the water was clear green. but way too much current and crashing waves to wadefish








Crystal Beach Surf Webcam


Crystal Beach Surf Webcam




www.bolivarpeninsulatexas.com


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Water color is great, hopefully it does not get ruined by any storms.


----------

